# Правильное питание - здоровье позвоночника



## Тимофей Михайлович (19 Мар 2006)

Читал, что сладкое способствует вымыванию кальция из костей, но ведь всё вредно в больших количествах, а в малых, может, и полезно...
Что и сколько полезно есть для организма?  Вообще и с точки зрения костей, хрящей, мышц...


----------



## Helen (19 Мар 2006)

Вы затронули очень нужную и обширную сферу, о которой можно говорить очень долго, позвольте хотя бы  несколько советов, касающихся костной системы. Как всем известно, пища должна быть богатой кальцием, витамином D, фосфором,  и по содержанию кальция приведу в порядке убывания некоторые продукты: швецарский сыр - 850 мг в 100 гр продукта, твердые сыры (Эддам) - 750, халва (сладость  - 650, сардины в масле с костями - 500, белый шоколад, не менее сладкий, 280, миндаль - 230, простой йогурт - 200, молоко - 120.
Но не забывайте, что главное быть достаточно на свежем воздухе, на солнце, иметь достаточную физическую нагрузку, а питание должно быть рациональным!


----------



## ssv (12 Авг 2006)

Cкажите пожалуйста, насколько плодтворное влияние оказывает Кальций Витрум на состояние опорно-двигательного аппарата?


----------



## Helen (14 Авг 2006)

Препараты кальция, безусловно, оказывают благопрятное воздействие на костно-мышечную систему, но все же принимать препарат без врачебных рекомендаций не следует, так как существуют конкретные показания к его применению, а так же и ряд противопоказаний.


----------



## ssv (15 Авг 2006)

Тогда мне может лучше прекратить? Хотя уже почти больше половины банки съел. А какие, в основном могут быть показания к применению, Елена?


----------



## Helen (15 Авг 2006)

Главными показаниями является дефицит кальция снижение костной массы, остеопороз, переломы костей, и многие другие состояния.

Противопоказаниями является повышенное содержание крови или моче, образование кальциевых камней, почечная недостаточность и другие.

В практике встречается немало случаев провоцирования мочекаменной болезни у предрасположенных лиц, поэтому применение препаратов кальция небезопасно.

Однако в виртуальном режиме невозможно ни назначать, ни отменять назначенное врачом непосредственного контакта лечение.


----------

